# I can't do anything right.



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

I just don't know.

I'm trying so hard to be the best person I can but I always end up screwing up. 

I'm so scared for Onyx. She might not be drinking, she FELL OFF the third floor platfoorm of her cage, the cage door hit her in the head.... I don't what to do.
She's been on biotics since Tuesday and she's gotten better....... but her balance hasn't... I don't know
I still haven't finished my AP summer assignment and I only have a few days until school starts.
I left out Enrofloxacin on accident for about an hour-ish becuase I forgot to put it back in the fridge. Can I still use it? I put it back now....
The vet put her on Enrofloxacin and Doxycycline. If she had an inner ear infection, would that help?

I posted 5 threads on this forum and I just keep clogging up the forum with useless questions.

I try to do what's best for my rats but I never do. I close doors on thier toes, I drop them, I feed them the wrong thing. Now Onyx is so sick and I don't know what the **** I'm doing.

Someone just help me..... please I just need someone to tell me what I need to do for Onyx........


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

OK, first, take a breath and calm down. You're not a bad person or a screw up or anything of that. You're awesome and you care for your rats.

Now, first off, do you have a hospital cage (1 floor) to put Onyx in? This may help by constricting her movement so that she spends more time resting rather than running around and will prevent anymore falls.
If she does have an ear infection, the balance may or may not come back depending on if the inner ear was damaged. It'll be OK, but you may just have to adjust the cage so that she doesn't fall too far. 
The enrofloxacin is probably still OK. I've left mine out for a day and it's been fine. The antibiotics will help for a bacterial infection, but not for viral. 

Remember, rats are pretty hardy critters. Little things like a closed door on them, or a drop from waist high, or a little bit of something bad won't likely give any lasting damage. Just be patient and keep giving Onyx the meds. You say she's getting better and that's a good thing. Keep calm. You got this.


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

LilCritter said:


> OK, first, take a breath and calm down. You're not a bad person or a screw up or anything of that. You're awesome and you care for your rats.
> 
> Now, first off, do you have a hospital cage (1 floor) to put Onyx in? This may help by constricting her movement so that she spends more time resting rather than running around and will prevent anymore falls.
> If she does have an ear infection, the balance may or may not come back depending on if the inner ear was damaged. It'll be OK, but you may just have to adjust the cage so that she doesn't fall too far.
> ...



Oh gods thank you so much, you have no idea how much this helped me.

I was in the middle of a meltdown when I wrote this (I have autism) and I guess I should NOT be allowed on forums when that happens xD

I have a hospital cage, but I don't want to seperate Onyx from her sister. You did give me the idea, though, to take out the ladders and platforms in the cage to make it a one floor so she can't fall anymore:3 Thank you.

Yeah, I guess I treat them as fragile little snowflakes...... I need to give them more credit 

Really though, thank you so much, you have no idea.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Trust me everyone has moments of panic. You are doing great. and i would take all the ramps and shelves off the cage but make sure her sister is happy too. you could also keep her in the hospital cage but then let them play with each other.


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

JAnimal said:


> Trust me everyone has moments of panic. You are doing great. and i would take all the ramps and shelves off the cage but make sure her sister is happy too. you could also keep her in the hospital cage but then let them play with each other.


Raven had plenty of run 'round time, she's tuckered out now 
Onyx seems to be responding a little more, which is good. I think I need to give the medicine more time to work before freaking out next time xD

Thank you so so much <3


----------

